# себе



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Но что там осмотры и заключение врачей? Кому дело до конкретных исследований прокурора? Пусть себе остаются желтеть в служебных бумагах.


Is there a difference between остаться and остаться себе? себе means "by itself, by themselves", right? Is the word superfluous?


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Себе_ усиливает эмоциональную составляющую фразы:
_- Я не пойду с вами. - Хорошо, оставайся здесь.
- Я не пойду с вами. - Ну и оставайся себе здесь!_
Второй вариант уместен, например, при риске негативных последствий для остающегося (напр., если речь про покидание дома при бомбёжке) или бо́льшую ценность покидающих для покидаемого, чем ценность покидаемого для покидающих. То есть смысл - "тебе же хуже будет".

В рассматриваемом случае _себе_ выражает разницу между "ожиданием" (что могли/должны были сделать эти документы) и "реальностью" (тем, что они просто лежат в архивах).


----------



## nizzebro

Я бы обобщил такое "себе" как то, что другие не будут вмешиваться в изолированное состояние субъекта - исходя из других фраз вроде "накрой суп крышкой, и пусть себе варится потихоньку", "он сидел себе, никому не мешал, пока они не пришли и не начали его отвлекать"; в данном случае, как cправедливо заметил GCRaistlin, выходит некое модальное усиление, т.к. "остаются желтеть" и так говорит о том, что они будут лежать без внимания.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> изолированное состояние субъекта


Хм.
- _А с супом-то мне как быть? Ты мне столько дел придумала, как успею всё?
- А что суп? Каждые пять минут помешивай, и *пусть себе* варится потихоньку._

Дело не в "изолированности", а в том, что есть противопоставление между придуманной проблемой (то же "ожидание") и реальным содержанием хлопот ("реальностью").


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> _А с супом-то мне как быть? Ты мне столько дел придумала, как успею всё?
> - А что суп? Каждые пять минут помешивай, и *пусть себе* варится потихоньку._


Согласен, но в этом случае идея сама-то изначально нелогична. Жена могла так сказать, чтобы убедить нервного мужа, что варка супа не потребует усилий, что она представила как "(ну почти) не требует твоего вмешательства" - в манипулятивной манере, как женщины любят это делать.
Но я Вашу интерпретацию (ожидание-реальность) не отвергаю, просто пока не могу её для себя обобщить на все случаи. Всё-таки лексика задаёт смысл "сам" - который здесь должен каким-то образом реинтерпретироваться.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Вчера Ивана видела. Я на балконе стою, смотрю - идёт *себе* по улице, важный такой.

Себе_ усиливает впечатление от действия, описываемого глаголом, подчёркивает его, действия, необычность (несоответствие реальности ожиданию - частный случай). При этом, кстати, глагол будет несовершенного вида, т. е. действие обязательно продолжительное или повторяющееся.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> _Вчера Ивана видела. Я на балконе стою, смотрю - идёт *себе* по улице, важный такой.
> 
> Себе_ усиливает впечатление от действия, описываемого глаголом, подчёркивает его, действия, необычность (несоответствие реальности ожиданию - частный случай). При этом, кстати, глагол будет несовершенного вида, т. е. действие обязательно продолжительное или повторяющееся.


He walks along the street absorbed in his own activity (although this isn't really good English). Absorbed in himself.


----------



## GCRaistlin

В английской фразе, насколько я понимаю, есть концентрация на "важности". В русской фразе же - именно на том, что _идёт Иван_ - что является _необычным_ для говорящего (не каждый день его на улице увидишь). А что _важный_ - это уже второстепенно.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> _Вчера Ивана видела. Я на балконе стою, смотрю - идёт *себе* по улице, важный такой.
> 
> Себе_ усиливает впечатление от действия, описываемого глаголом, подчёркивает его, действия, необычность (несоответствие реальности ожиданию - частный случай).


Ну так вы можете любой дополнительный к глаголу смысл рассматривать как необычность и несоответствие ожиданию.
В моем понимании, дама на балконе хотела нарисовать образ Ивана (к которому она, вероятно, неравнодушна), как именно _независимого - _возможно, в позитивном смысле - как не обращающего ни на кого внимания и тем самым уверенного в себе ценного самца, или же как противного и важничающего.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Она просто с соседкой местные светские новости обсуждает. Я, как автор фразы, никакой симпатии дамы к Ивану в виду не имел - она просто рассказывает, что новенького.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Она просто с соседкой местные светские новости обсуждает. Я, как автор фразы, никакой симпатии дамы к Ивану в виду не имел - она просто рассказывает, что новенького.


А это уже теперь моё, как читателя фразы, дело - судить, что она имеет в виду


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ну, в общем, да, герой сразу начинает жить своей жизнью.


----------



## DmitryO

pimlicodude said:


> Is the word superfluous?


in this particular case yes, "себе" is just in informal way to amplify author's annoyance or sarcasm or impatience. (Just) let them turn yellow (i.e. cover in dust) on official papers - like in this case you can dispense with the "just"


----------



## pimlicodude

In the original post there was this: Но что там осмотры и заключение врачей? 
I've got Sophia Lubensky's dictionary of idioms, and she says что там/ чего там can mean "never mind, it's nothing, no big deal". Does Но что там осмотры и заключение врачей?  mean "never mind the examinations and conclusion of the doctors? it's nothing, pay no attention to it"?


----------



## DmitryO

In this context it's rather "But who cares about examinations...", so yeah, pretty close


----------



## Sobakus

What GCRaistlin says about it expressing "unexpectedness" is very far from its actual meaning, which is close to what nizzebro describes, the subject's self-centeredness. This type of Dative is known as Ethical (aka. of interest); or perhaps Benefactive, subdivided into Commodi and Incommodi (of benefit/of inconvenience), and can also be seen in expressions like «Ходят тут мне!», used to express annoyance at other people's walking around here. These other people might then retort: «А вы-то тут при чём? Мы ходим тут себе, вам не мешаем!».

«Иногда помешивай, и пусть себе варится по-тихоньку» means 'Stir it from time to time and let it simmer on its own'.

This pronoun is always unstressed - contrastively stressing it would change its meaning, resulting in a pun with the explicitly goal-oriented meaning 'for oneself'.


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> This pronoun is always unstressed - contrastively stressing it would change its meaning, resulting in a pun with the explicitly goal-oriented meaning 'for oneself'.


Besides that, it looks like it is used mostly with imperfectives for the same reason.


----------



## Sobakus

nizzebro said:


> Besides that, it looks like it is used mostly with imperfectives for the same reason.


Good observation! To explain that reason explicitly, since a perfective expresses the action's limit, when joined with a potential goal adjunct себе the latter is interpreted as such, and the whole construction as a goal-oriented activity. The imperfective doesn't seem to admit such interpretation even when it's a prefixed, secondary imperfective in -вать; with these, the Dative only can only describe the nature of the process, not its goal.


----------

